# spring flight



## no1cowboy (May 18, 2007)




----------



## Troutsqueezer (May 17, 2005)

It looks like if you remove one hive, the other will tip the stand.


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

I like what look like home made boxes to me. I made a deep last night, but I really did a moderately poor job with the hand holds. I might try the blocks of wood shown in your picture on the next few that I make...


----------



## nsmith1957 (Sep 7, 2006)

I see somebody else likes cleats on the hive bodies too. For me they are easier on the fingers.


----------

